# Roux Method Creation (Interview with Gilles Roux)



## Sillas (Mar 16, 2012)

Well, this is an interview with Gilles Roux, who is primarily well-known for inventing an efficient 3x3 method and becoming very fast with it. The creator of Roux Method.

_Location: France
Date: 14/03/2012_

...

Le link: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/roux-method-creation-interview-with-gilles-roux.77094/


----------



## Ickenicke (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice job :tu

I like your interviews!


----------



## timelonade (Mar 16, 2012)

Good job, really interesting read. 

I love how time limit hypotheses in cubing have changed so dramatically, 16 seconds is what he thought was the lower bound for solve times!


----------



## PandaCuber (Mar 16, 2012)

Very Nice!


----------



## guelda (Apr 2, 2020)

Hi all,

new speedcuber here (well, slowcuber for the moment!), and it's my first post 
I just wanted to know if someone knows where to find the interview mentioned in this thread ? Link is broken and internet search didn't help.
After trying CFOP for a few weeks, I switched to Roux so I'd be interested to hear what his creator has to say about it.

Thank you very much if you can help me, and happy cubing everyone!


----------



## MJS Cubing (Apr 2, 2020)

The interview is 8 years old... btw, nice 8 year bump


----------



## guelda (Apr 2, 2020)

Indeed it is quite old, hence my surprise not to be able to find it elsewhere.
I hope that no one minds that I "re-up" such an old thread, this is not (and won't become) an habit, just the curiosity to hear the creator of what seems to be the 2nd used method nowadays.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 2, 2020)

guelda said:


> Indeed it is quite old, hence my surprise not to be able to find it elsewhere.
> I hope that no one minds that I "re-up" such an old thread, this is not (and won't become) an habit, just the curiosity to hear the creator of what seems to be the 2nd used method nowadays.


I think this is a good example of a worthwhile, valuable bump. Thank you for it. It would be nice if someone could find this.

@pjk, it sure seems like this is pointing to another resource in Speedsolving.com which has somehow gone bad. Is there any way you can find and resurrect this? It appears this was held in a blog that you used to have with Sillas here? All the links to that blog are broken here in the wiki:





List of interviews - Speedsolving.com Wiki







www.speedsolving.com


----------



## guelda (Apr 3, 2020)

Hi guys, well anyway I'll remember the "bump" term for sure! 
Nice to see that this forum is active, and thank you Mike Hughey for pointing the "List of interviews" page, never noticed it!


----------



## pjk (Apr 4, 2020)

Mike Hughey said:


> I think this is a good example of a worthwhile, valuable bump. Thank you for it. It would be nice if someone could find this.
> 
> @pjk, it sure seems like this is pointing to another resource in Speedsolving.com which has somehow gone bad. Is there any way you can find and resurrect this? It appears this was held in a blog that you used to have with Sillas here? All the links to that blog are broken here in the wiki:
> 
> ...


I will look at this soon and post back here. All the interviews were moved to here:








Interviews


Interviews with speedcubers.




www.speedsolving.com





Though it appears the Roux interview is missing, I'll find it. Will also look for the Interviews by Sillas.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 4, 2020)

pjk said:


> Though it appears the Roux interview is missing, I'll find it. Will also look for the Interviews by Sillas.


The point is that those Sillas interviews were posted in a blog on Speedsolving.com, which is something I think you had at one time, but discontinued?


----------



## pjk (Apr 20, 2020)

Was able to find the content of the blog post, and reposted it here, good stuff:








Roux Method Creation (Interview with Gilles Roux)


This interview was originally posted March 14th, 2012, by Sillas Tsutsui da Silva (@Sillas) Well, this is an interview with Gilles Roux, who is primarily well-known for inventing an efficient 3x3 method and becoming very fast with it. The creator of Roux Method (wiki). Location: France Date...




www.speedsolving.com





If you notice any other broken links, please let me know. I wasn't aware these were broken, so reporting helps make me aware of any issues. Thanks.



Mike Hughey said:


> I think this is a good example of a worthwhile, valuable bump. Thank you for it. It would be nice if someone could find this.
> 
> @pjk, it sure seems like this is pointing to another resource in Speedsolving.com which has somehow gone bad. Is there any way you can find and resurrect this? It appears this was held in a blog that you used to have with Sillas here? All the links to that blog are broken here in the wiki:
> 
> ...


Also was able to recover the other interview that @Sillas did with Fridrich and ZZ, and the one he did with Fridrich, as well as the one with Feliks (were there any others he did? I don't see any others):








Interview with Jessica Fridrich and Zbigniew Zborowski about Feliks Zemdegs


First I was thinking to make a video, but that interview seems to me more interesting than a video. Two great names of Speedcubing answering questions about Feliks Zemdegs. This is the link of the interview in the blog page...




www.speedsolving.com













Interview with Jessica Fridrich (March, 2012)


This interview was originally posted in March, 2012, by Sillas Tsutsui da Silva (@Sillas) -What motivated you to create a new method? Many of your questions seem to have started with a vision that I sat down one day and created "the" method. This is not how it happened at all. It was a long...




www.speedsolving.com













Interview with Feliks Zemdegs (March, 2012)


This interview was originally posted in March, 2012, by Sillas Tsutsui da Silva (@Sillas) If your main challenge was to overcome yourself? Every day In each solve, each record, if the parameter of the humanly possible was you? How would you deal with the pressure? He broke 26 World Records in...




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## guelda (Apr 29, 2020)

Oops forgot to thank you pjk for finding those interviews, nice work and thank you very much!


----------

